# Problemi avvio installazione Gentoo

## innovatel

Ciao a tutti e scusate se mi presento con un problemino  :Very Happy: 

Ho preso la gentoo he sta in una nota rivista italiana di linux  e mi è venuto lo schizzo di installarla dopo essermi letto le istruzioni (spero che ne valga la pena ... dato il numero di ore)

avvio il pc con dentro il cd e sino a qua nessun problema

quando appare la scritta boot: ho scritto memtest vedo per un 10/20 secondi le luci del cd e del pc che lampegiano e poi schermo nero per una 30 minuti dopo i quali ho riaviato premendo reset. stessa cosa accede se non digito nulla facendo eseguire il kernel di default. Unica note in questo caso è che prima di rimanere a "schermo nero" mi leggo due Loading ......... altri 30 min e nulla. ora son qua a chieder

consigli

se non ricordo male leggo 

```

loading gentoo

loading intro1024 <osimili>

```

la madre è una ASUS A7N266-VM

ho cercato sul Internet e a quanto pare dovrebbe esser compatibile.

ciao e grazie per un eventuale aiuto

----------

## cerri

Hai provato a scaricare una iso dal sito?

----------

## hellraiser

si infatti a volte su Linux&c escono i cd difettosi...

ti conviene scaricarti la iso direttamente dal sito ufficiale...senno puoi anke scaricarti solo lo stage da cui voi partire...

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## innovatel

ne ho scaricata una che è una 70ina di mega

va bene quella oppure no?

gentoo-basic-x86-1.4_rc4.iso 12-Apr-2003 01:12 66.8M 

da QUA

----------

## cerri

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml wrote:*   

>  Ora diamo una rapida occhiata al processo di installazione. Prima dovremo scaricare e masterizzare l'immagine e, quindi riavviare il nostro PC facendogli fare il boot dal LiveCD appena creato. Non appena raggiunto il prompt di root, creeremo le partizioni, i nostri filesystem ed estrarremo uno dei file .tar stageNN. Se stiamo usando i .tar dello stage1 o dello stage2, vedremo quali passi compiere per portare il nostro sistema allo stage3. Una volta che il sistema sarà arrivato allo stage3, potremo configurarlo (ottimizzando i file di configurazione, installando il bootloader, ecc.), e farlo ripartire avendo un sistema Gentoo Linux completamente funzionale. A seconda dello stage dal quale stiamo partendo, i requisiti per l'installazione sono i seguenti (N.d.T. emerge è il comando per la gestione del software in Gentoo Linux, per cui alcuni dei seguenti termini non sono traducibili):
> 
> file .tar (stage) 	requisiti per l'installazione
> 
> 1 	setup di partizioni e filesystem, emerge sync, bootstrap, emerge system, emerge kernel, configurazione finale
> ...

 

In sostanza: si va bene, hai scaricato la iso che ti permette di installare gentoo scaricando tutto quello che ti serve (quindi tieni pronta la connessione  :Smile: ).

----------

## Sym

Ha fatto il memtest però...non ha la ram difettosa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

E' strano pero' che non sia segnalato nessun tipo di errore, solo il blocco del pc... ecco xche' mi sembra che non dipenda da quello.

In piu': quel pc non dovrebbe funzionare con niente visti i sintomi!

----------

## Sym

 *Quote:*   

> In piu': quel pc non dovrebbe funzionare con niente visti i sintomi!

 

Questo è anche vero   :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

inno, che è non ti fidi del sindaco?   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Aggiungerei il consiglio già dato di recente ad altri: almeno per questa volta segui la guida d'installazione che trovi sul sito ufficiale ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-x86-install.xml ), è più approfondita e passo-passo. Benvenuto tra noi cmq  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> inno, che è non ti fidi del sindaco?  

 

 :Shocked:  e chi sarebbe?!?!?!

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   inno, che è non ti fidi del sindaco?   
> 
>  e chi sarebbe?!?!?!

 

Io ed innovatel frequentiamo il forum di html.it dove son stato eletto "sindaco" della sezione Linux   :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

Grande  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

Sindaco ... ma che bello trovarti qua (figura di cacca numero 1 appena fatta  :Very Happy:  )

ora mi metto a masterizzarla e poi provo a lanciarla sperando che tutto funzioni

Il mio pc funziona bene ... state tranquilli. Ha avuto solo un piccolo ACR a maggio dovuto ad una scarica elettrica che mi ha bruciato la scheda madre

Ops ... scusate... ACR sta per Arresto Cardio Respiratorio ... deformazione da soccorritore   :Smile: 

[ aggiunto alle 20.43 ]

ho fatto il cd ... peccato che non mi botta da cd copiando su un cd quella iso

grrrrrrrr .... mo che cavolo faccio?

----------

## almafer

toh, il mio amico innovatel  :Laughing: 

----------

## innovatel

tho ... dammi una mano se vuoi restare amico  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Ciao, hai controllato che la iso non sia corrotta (controlla l'md5). Saresti ben sfortunato se così fosse ma almeno leviamo un possibile dubbio. Come hai masterizzato la iso, sicuro di aver fatto le cose giuste? Bios e compagnia sono a posto (questa è quasi offensiva ma la dico lo stesso, non si sa mai  :Razz:  )?

----------

## innovatel

la iso l'ho scaricata...

scompattata

e poi tramite la masterizzazione di xp presa e portata su un cd rom

il bios apposto...se cambio cd e ne metto uno bootabile parte

l'md5 come lo si controlla?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

inno! Che mi combini? Mi scompatti le iso? Si masterizzano usando l'opzione scrivi cd da immagine, non devi scomprimerle   :Shocked:  C'è anche nel thread in rilievo sul forum di html.it   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> l'md5 come lo si controlla?

 

```
$ md5sum $NOMEFILE
```

Il codice che restituisce lo controlli con quello che ti viene fornito.

----------

## shev

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> la iso l'ho scaricata...

 

E fin qui ok   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> scompattata

 

Qui va già meno bene. Una iso è un'immagine tratta da un cd, non va scompattata ma semplicemente masterizzata su un cd (e non come un normale file di dati). Ora, tu mi pare di capire hai scaricato la tua immagine da qui. A questo punto se vuoi masterizzarla tramite Nero in windows (o altro programma, non so che usi), devi cercare nel menu File (vado a memoria, è una vita che non lo uso) la voce "scrivi immagine" (o simile). Scegli la iso che hai scaricato nella finestra che ti darà e procedi seguendo le istruzioni (i valori di default andranno bene). Non masterizzarla come un file normale, non scompattarla (non è da scompattare, non è un archivio compresso, è già pronta così). In rete cmq trovi qualche guida per masterizzare iso in windows.

 *Quote:*   

> l'md5 come lo si controlla?

 

Semplice. Procurati un qualsiasi eseguibile che calcoli il digest md5 (per windows ne trovi uno qui, ma ce ne sono mille altri, puoi scrivertelo anche da te), quindi da il comando "md5sum path/tua/immagine/nome_immagine.iso e confronta la stringa che ti da in output (ci metterà un po' a calcolarla, lascialo fare) con quella che trovi nel file md5 che trovi dove hai scaricato la tua iso. Se sono uguali allora l'immagine è integra, in caso contrario va riscaricata perchè qualcosa non va.

Se non hai chiaro qualcosa chiedi pure  :Wink: 

EDIT: scusate la risposta doppia già data da altri, ma quando ho cominciato a scrivere nessuno aveva ancora risposto  :Razz: Last edited by shev on Mon Jul 28, 2003 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## innovatel

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> inno! Che mi combini? Mi scompatti le iso? Si masterizzano usando l'opzione scrivi cd da immagine, non devi scomprimerle   C'è anche nel thread in rilievo sul forum di html.it  

 

ecco il perchè  :Very Happy: 

sta sera ci riprovo ... promesso  :Smile: 

ora sono @ work ... che sfiga  :Very Happy: 

grazie cerri, mi hai imparato una cosa nuova  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> grazie cerri, mi hai imparato una cosa nuova 

 

insegnato, cosi' sono due  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *innovatel wrote:*   grazie cerri, mi hai imparato una cosa nuova  
> 
> insegnato, cosi' sono due   

 

LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## innovatel

 *cerri wrote:*   

> insegnato, cosi' sono due   

 

no no ... si dice imparato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## innovatel

Vi aggiorno per la cronaca

1) iso riscaricata (l'ho persa sul pc :fagiano: )

2) ho verificato md5 ed è corretto

3) ho masterizzato CORRETTAMENTE la iso

4) metto il mio cd nel lettore cd e spengo il pc per riavviarlo

al che mi sorge un dubbio atroce: non potrebbe esser colpa del mio lettore cd visto che devo prenderlo a cazzotti per farlo buttare con un cd buttabile? Il 90% delle volte me lo ignora il boot da cd e parte winzozzo

----------

## MyZelF

 *innovatel wrote:*   

> potrebbe esser colpa del mio lettore cd visto che devo prenderlo a cazzotti per farlo buttare con un cd buttabile?

 

...forse è venuto il momento di "buttarlo?"   :Laughing: 

Cmq qualche tempo fa (qualche gentoo_rc fa, per l'esattezza) ho avuto a che fare con un vecchio desktop Acer che non andava assolutamente d'accordo con il cd di boot della gentoo (hang al boot), per cui ho risolto installando partendo da una knoppix, che non dava problemi con boot minimale.

Puoi provare così: una volta configurata la rete e/o il modem e fatto un wget dello stage1 puoi seguire le istruzioni, come utilizzando il live cd gentoo.

----------

